# Lab pups



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

looking for a pup. 
If anyone knows of a litter or upcoming litter I would appreciate a heads up. 
Had dogs all my life and lost my last one this spring. Have been keeping an eye on ads and local breeders but haven’t found too much. 
Just thought I’d throw it out here and see if -THE NETWORK-of OGF could help out? 
Thanks in advance and Happy Holidays to all


----------



## SportTroller (Nov 3, 2009)

Holzinger kennel or True Grit pointing labs.


----------



## Blackdawg (Dec 31, 2007)

Eric Lingler 216-559-0241 had a litter born last night. One male one female available. Repeat breeding multiple HRC titles all health certs done hips elbows eyes eic negative. Eric hunts these dogs. Upland and waterfowl specialists. Sire and dam both qualified passes at the HRC Grands this fall. Pups will be ready last week of January.


----------



## Blackdawg (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry BTW pups are located in Sheffield Village next door to Avon Ohio.


----------



## Blackdawg (Dec 31, 2007)

Another FYI Lily had 11 healthy pups. Eric has deposits for 9 pups in hand speaking to the quality of this repeat breeding.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Yoder Saddlery in Middlefield is where i got my male. Don't remember the address but i'm sure you can find it if you need to.










This is my boy when he was a year old. Hes 9 now and doing great.
AKC registered and hips and health guaranteed. Terrific dispossition and loves everybody, just real darn BIG!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks everybody. 
Pulled the pin on a black American pup. 
Should have him in about ten days. 
Totally stoked about it. I’m retiring in the fall and hopefully I’ll have him ready to do some traveling!!


----------



## dem5349 (Jan 23, 2015)

Blackdawg said:


> Eric Lingler 216-559-0241 had a litter born last night. One male one female available. Repeat breeding multiple HRC titles all health certs done hips elbows eyes eic negative. Eric hunts these dogs. Upland and waterfowl specialists. Sire and dam both qualified passes at the HRC Grands this fall. Pups will be ready last week of January.


I have one of Eric's Dogs, from the same Female but from his late Duke. I wish I could have another, great dogs for sure.


----------

